# Looking for some help *cough*



## T4NN (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm a beginner when it comes to bodybuilding and I know this looks bad all new members are all looking for the same thing on this thread. I would just like to ask some general questions to a respectable member through pm. I'm wanting to become real serious I'm 18 6'0 135. I'm in desperate need, so if a reputable member could pm me I would love to get some advice, and I WILL be around the forums a lot.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome to ugbb.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2014)

Start with your diet.  You are waaaaaay too skinny to even be thinking about gear.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 26, 2014)

No reputable member is going to PM you shit you want answers start up threads and ask questions.

Your wanna keep it PM BS makes you suspect!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 26, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Start with your diet.  You are waaaaaay too skinny to even be thinking about gear.



And young!


----------



## T4NN (Aug 26, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Start with your diet.  You are waaaaaay too skinny to even be thinking about gear.



I know, it's pitiful. I have a very fast metabolism and I could eat 300 calories a day and fill full all day, I usually force myself to get 1500 and I fell like ima die.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 26, 2014)

The only help you need is DIET!!!!
DIET
DIET




Where should I begin? You're too young(when a males testosterone is at a peak is around your age. It's not smart to use the stuff until your natural test starts to drop which is around 25), you're 135 pounds and last you're 135lbs. You are no way shape or form need anything but a good diet and don't give me any crap about I can't gain wait blah blah blah.  That's bs and we've been around way to long to believe that so Save it.  You need to eat to get a good solid build she you're ready to move on to things. You need to make an intro and this isn't a source board so don't even try it.  Also being desperate as you are in your first thread on ugbb says you're desperate and makes you easy to scam.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 26, 2014)

T4NN said:


> I know, it's pitiful. I have a very fast metabolism and I could eat 300 calories a day and fill full all day, I usually force myself to get 1500 and I fell like ima die.



Da fuk!!!!  1500 cals are you serious??? That's breakfast for me!!! That goes to show you need help with nutrition.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol jesus Herm is worked up.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 26, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Lol jesus Herm is worked up.



Not worked up just trying to get some knowledge in this kid. 135lbs is so skinny.


----------



## T4NN (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm hoping to bulk over the next few months and hopeful get to 175 atleast, I know I'm young and a but I really want to try "juice", after I gain weight that is.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2014)

How long have you been training?


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 26, 2014)

I suspect this isn't a real account


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 26, 2014)

good lord, then stick around...gain some weight and time in the gym....that's all that will be talked about in this thread and welcome


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 26, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> I suspect this isn't a real account



believe it or not, sometimes they are lol


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 26, 2014)

Jenner said:


> believe it or not, sometimes they are lol



I'd actually feel better if they weren't..lol


----------



## T4NN (Aug 26, 2014)

Spongy said:


> How long have you been training?



I've been going to the gym around 6 or 7 months daily now, no rest days. I max 180 which is good for my weight, I just can't gain weight to save my life I don't eat enough. Which is one reason I'm wanting to try a cycle


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 26, 2014)

T4NN said:


> I've been going to the gym around 6 or 7 months daily now, no rest days. I max 180 which is good for my weight, I just can't gain weight to save my life I don't eat enough. Which is one reason I'm wanting to try a cycle



Eat food man. Then eat some more.  At your age you will seriously **** your body up for life messing with gear.  Read up here about training and nutrition.......


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2014)

If you can't gain weight off cycle you won't gain on and you will lose even more in pct.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 26, 2014)

welcome!  Lift some heavy @ss weight and EAT dude!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 26, 2014)

If you are serious, then listen to the Bros. Stay away from gear, get your diet sorted and master the compound lifts. 

If trolling, see Dr. Tillacle's Labs. His gear is g2g.


----------



## T4NN (Aug 26, 2014)

I'll get back to the forum after I gain about 40 pounds, the funny thing is this time last year I was 215..


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 26, 2014)

Spend your money on food brotha


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 26, 2014)

If pink where still around, he'd grab your balls so you can cough.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 26, 2014)

My wife is about 130. With a juicy ass. Do u have a juicy ass?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> My wife is about 130. With a juicy ass. Do u have a juicy ass?



Hahaha. Mines 134. I bet she squats more then him too.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 26, 2014)

I can curl 135 

Wow kid your are ****in skinny. 

You need to make eating a second job.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 26, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I can curl 135
> 
> Wow kid your are ****in skinny.
> 
> You need to make eating a second job.



New bet, who can throw this kid the furthest!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 26, 2014)

T4NN said:


> I'll get back to the forum after I gain about 40 pounds, the funny thing is this time last year I was 215..



No fuking way you were 215 last year and can't choke down 1500 calories unless you've got fuking cancer. Don't come here and try to be slick with "Please anyone PM me I'm REAL serious." You're not slick. You're asking for someone to PM you to give you a source. You're going to get scammed number one, and number 2, like spongy said, you're just going to lose everything and probably more once you come off. My 13 yr old 110 lbs daughter eats more than you. Quit being a pussy and fuking eat some god damn cheeseburgers and pizza and ice cream if you have to and quit eating frosted flakes.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 26, 2014)

Let's ask the real question here.......what supposedly happened in your life to make you drop nearly 100lbs. and now you can't eat?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 26, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Let's ask the real question here.......what supposedly happened in your life to make you drop nearly 100lbs. and now you can't eat?



Gender transformation!


----------



## speech (Aug 26, 2014)

I can get you a good deal on some creatine!


----------



## stonetag (Aug 26, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> New bet, who can throw this kid the furthest!


I'm going to call the kid Homer, cause I bet I can throw him over the fence.


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 26, 2014)

sfgiants said:


> gender transformation!



boom!!!!!!


----------



## don draco (Aug 26, 2014)

T4NN said:


> I know, it's pitiful. I have a very fast metabolism and I could eat 300 calories a day and fill full all day, I usually force myself to get 1500 and I fell like ima die.



I'll start off by saying that your 'fast metabolism' excuse is complete bullshit and you know it.  That isn't the thing holding you back.

You lack the willpower to do what is necessary to reach your goals.. and if that doesn't change, don't even bother pursuing them.  Gear can't turn a weak mind into a strong one.  That's your main issue at this point.  Not your body weight. Not your 'fast metabolism'.  I don't take these bullshit excuses because I started out even worse off than you but did EVERYTHING in my power to accomplish the goals that I set for myself.  I didn't make a single excuse from the day I started until now.  If you're looking for shortcuts, expect to be very disappointed.   

Drop the idea of using AAS.  Head over to the diet & training sections instead and read up.  Learn how to eat & train properly and you'll be astonished at what you can accomplished naturally.. especially at your age.    

& welcome to UGB.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 26, 2014)

don draco said:


> I'll start off by saying that your 'fast metabolism' excuse is complete bullshit and you know it.  That isn't the thing holding you back.
> 
> You lack the willpower to do what is necessary to reach your goals.. and if that doesn't change, don't even bother pursuing them.  Gear can't turn a weak mind into a strong one.  That's your main issue at this point.  Not your body weight. Not your 'fast metabolism'.  I don't take these bullshit excuses because I started out even worse off than you but did EVERYTHING in my power to accomplish the goals that I set for myself.  I didn't make a single excuse from the day I started until now.  If you're looking for shortcuts, expect to be very disappointed.
> 
> ...



Damn that was good! Much respect to man whose not lying about where he was when he started.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 26, 2014)

don draco said:


> I'll start off by saying that your 'fast metabolism' excuse is complete bullshit and you know it.  That isn't the thing holding you back.
> 
> You lack the willpower to do what is necessary to reach your goals.. and if that doesn't change, don't even bother pursuing them.  Gear can't turn a weak mind into a strong one.  That's your main issue at this point.  Not your body weight. Not your 'fast metabolism'.  I don't take these bullshit excuses because I started out even worse off than you but did EVERYTHING in my power to accomplish the goals that I set for myself.  I didn't make a single excuse from the day I started until now.  If you're looking for shortcuts, expect to be very disappointed.
> 
> ...



I've seen Don's progress pics OP. He's not lying when he tells you he started worse off than you and made not a single excuse. He is jacked as fukk now and did it with hard work and dedication. This is someone you should listen to


----------



## bronco (Aug 26, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> I suspect this isn't a real account



Agreed... Dude is a troll


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know why kids won't listen to shit. There are 17,18 year old boys in my gym running test and tren at high doses. 
They talk about it openly like they are bad asses. I just shake my head and turn up my earphones and thank god they ain't my kids.


----------



## graniteman (Aug 26, 2014)

T4NN said:


> I know, it's pitiful. I have a very fast metabolism and I could eat 300 calories a day and fill full all day, I usually force myself to get 1500 and I fell like ima die.



Yea...at 18 years old and thinking 300 or even 3000 calories a day is alot should tell you you need to do at least a few more years of reading , eating and lifting them take a few years of reading and researching before you even consider aas. 
I know you're probably not going to listen to anyone here but you REALLY need to learn some very basic fundamentals to growing


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 26, 2014)

130 lbs at 6 0 feet that sounds like a troll to me. If that's true you need to go to the doctor being that skinny can't be healthy. Anyways try to at least get 4000 calories consistently. Eat whatever the **** you want since I don't suspect youll get fat that easily Ex. Pizza, burgers whatever. Just make sure you eat at least 260 grams of protein. And most of your protein intake should be from a quality source  ex steak, chicken, fish  beef, turkey etc. Trust me if your consistent you should see natty results in months. You can use apps like my fitness pal to make sure you're eating the right amount of food. Normally people use it to cut weight but I guess it would help you stay on top of things. Oh and learn how to cook.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm surprised no one told him to start drinking milk


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm surprised no one told him to take rest days. He said he works out 7 days a week...no rest. Natty. 

No player, thats not how its done. I'm suspecting this is a troll anyways


----------



## jSalud (Aug 26, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I'm surprised no one told him to take rest days. He said he works out 7 days a week...no rest. Natty.
> 
> No player, thats not how its done. I'm suspecting this is a troll anyways



I sure hope he is a troll. Sad to think there might be idiots like this out there.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 30, 2014)

This wouldn't surprise me if this was a real account. I remember in high school how idiotic and desperate kids were. "I've been lifting for two days and I can't gain weight I'm a hard gainer" then they would cycle with no pct and tell me how their dicks didn't work haha how can you really help these  kind of people?


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 30, 2014)

I just have a hard time believing his stats...6'0 and 130lbs? I don't know if that's even possible


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Aug 30, 2014)

T4NN said:


> I've been going to the gym around 6 or 7 months daily now, no rest days. I max 180 which is good for my weight, I just can't gain weight to save my life I don't eat enough. Which is one reason I'm wanting to try a cycle



This is the most retarded comment I've seen in a while. If you don't eat you don't grow period. What the fuk is gear gonna do for you? You have no clue so start with reading some books on general nutrition. 

Your comment is like saying "I have really long hair and hate it but.....I'm not going to cut it". No one can help you with this. Open mouth...insert food....chew....swallow....repeat.


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 30, 2014)

Anabolic Reality said:


> Open mouth...insert food....chew....swallow....repeat.



I'd advise to chew a couple more times to prevent choking....lol


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Aug 30, 2014)

Anabolic Reality said:


> This is the most retarded comment I've seen in a while. If you don't eat you don't grow period. What the fuk is gear gonna do for you? You have no clue so start with reading some books on general nutrition.
> 
> Your comment is like saying "I have really long hair and hate it but.....I'm not going to cut it". No one can help you with this. Open mouth...insert food....chew....swallow....repeat.



I have long hair, I do hate it, but I won't cut it short!!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm also looking for some help *snort*


----------



## 4NIM4L (Aug 31, 2014)

get your posts up so you can actually talk to people


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 31, 2014)

4NIM4L said:


> get your posts up so you can actually talk to people



So who put you in charge as the voice of reasoning in our home.  Not a soure board. And if i were you i would tread lightly.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2014)

4NIM4L said:


> get your posts up so you can actually talk to people



This is twice you have said this. What is your point? We couldn't care less about post counts here. You can have 8k posts and you will still be someone that nobody here wants anything to do with.


----------



## Texasraisedandrew (Sep 3, 2014)

Barritos and ramen 24/7


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Sep 6, 2014)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> I have long hair, I do hate it, but I won't cut it short!!



Don't complain then!!!! Lol


----------



## Ulfhednainn (Sep 6, 2014)

I dont see why its not. Im 5'11 and have been down to 130. But thats with a helluva lot more than 300cal... Id think at that level of intake youd feel like shit. All the time.

(Edit)@inhuman88's post b/c my phone didnt feel like quoting apparently


----------



## palmerz (Sep 9, 2014)

I was 125 my first cycle ;p
I could not eat or else id feel sick, I could go a day or two without eating and not realize it... but I also lived a poor life and was homeless from age 13-16, so never eating then probably programmed me to not eat... so my friend gave me dbol... all of a sudden I could eat 4000cals a day and still go to bed hungry, a week later I bought some test... gained 25 on, and an additional 10 before I did my next cycle.
although I did get the problems associated with juicing at a very light weight, I got injuries... lotssa injurys, I couldn't even lift a gallon of milk with my left hand without it getting a sharp burning pain along my forarm, where to tendon was, ankle injury, and no matter how light the weight my shoulder would always pop during shoulder press


----------



## palmerz (Sep 9, 2014)

and im not recommending this to any of you lightweights... as soon as I started juicing I would eat four meals and knock back a meal replacement RIGHT after the meals... this really helped me increase my eating habits... eat 400 cals and be full then knock back a carb shake and be suuper full lol, then id have my protein shake post workout, and at work during lunch(I think I work hard enough for taking a pro shake at work so I find it to be with it (plus some sort of meat of course, cant skip that shit)... I also learned very quickly about proper nutrition, its not hard AT ALL, creating an exact macro diet makes a bit of work, but for the most part I just make sure I get at least 3700 cals/ day and 200grams of protein, split every two hours... other than that I eat what I want... the juice gave me the drive and appetite to get big, if you don't actually figure out a way to eat A **** LOAD, the juice will do nothing


----------



## 11Bravo (Sep 9, 2014)

6ft and 130 lbs? You should probably go to the doctor.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 9, 2014)

Where did you go? We miss you!!!


----------



## cclee (Sep 18, 2014)

Definitely diet.  I was in your shoes.  I'm an ectomorph and I finally realized I had to eat like a ****en bear  and it actually works.  It takes some doing but it works.


----------



## gainzz (Sep 26, 2014)

T4NN.....I agree with all the responses. I was about 140 during my senior year of HS due to wrestling and always cutting. I am now 26 185 lbs.

My goal over the next year is to put on 20 lbs. to reach 205. Since we all know what you are asking about, I was tempted with AAS during my late teen years, into my early 20's. I have never had anything against gear, but knew I was not knowledgeable enough to mess with such powerful drugs at an early, hot-head age. I've been in the gym scene for a while. Started off at 13 yrs. old in the gym (not the obnoxious teens haha) that have no idea what they're doing. I've been humble and listened with open ears for years, to people I have gained friendship with through simply asking intelligent questions. I would advise you to do the same.

I did not begin my first cycle until I was 25 yrs. old. Even then it was a basic test cyp cycle, nothing crazy. I did my homework, weighed benefit to side ratio, practiced clean habits, and asked questions the whole way through. Needless to say I am currently on my third cycle, again nothing to crazy and always smart and safe. The moral to me telling you all this, is that patience and knowledge are key. Do your homework, practice good habits, ask questions, and wait a couple of years (23 at earliest IMO) to even think about gear. There are many aspects you need to tighten up before thinking about AAS. Hope this sinks in...good luck!

If you have any other questions please feel free to reply on here or PM me.


----------



## bigbuffbastard (Oct 1, 2014)

Lmao ^^^^ ^^^^^


----------



## Mensa273 (Nov 28, 2014)

Too young. Work on your diet!


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 10, 2014)

Coming from someone who has not used AAS yet, you need to ****ING EAT! I'm so sick of hearing kids, and you are a kid even compared to me who is only 29 that they can't gain weight. Save it bro, a Reese cup has 300 calories, snickers bar even more. Steak, potatoes, rice, chicken, whey, snickers, whole eggs. Eat until you can't eat anymore then finish eating some more. Steroids are a bad idea for you, stop looking for a quick fix. You do understand you could be on everything your skinny heart desires and you would still need to eat big to get big. 
Be careful and you really shouldn't be messing with hormones until you are at least 21 and eve than your still too young in my eyes then think hard and long about your decision. AAS is a lifestyle not just do one cycle and never use it again type thing like you may think.


----------

